# Remember when ...



## fishhead

... you could see this from 10 miles off the coast?


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Yep*

Pretty aint she.........


----------



## rgking03

*No*

Didn't know what the East Coast was at that time... I know I was a wet spot atleast...


----------



## fishhead

rgking03 ... LOL

Was a cool place ... huge lobby with tall ceilings and grandios chandileers (sp?) ... bathrooms had the ceramic tubs with brass legs on them.

Too bad they didn't get it delcared an historic building ... lotta history to the place and the owner.


----------



## 1fishinmusician

I remember it well, The Hotel Cape May, The Admiral, The Christian Admiral. It even had a bowling alley in it. Watched it go from a beautiful place to a broken down dump thanks to idiot politicians and bad city planners. Losing it and the Windsor (arson) were 2 huge mistakes.


----------



## Freeman

Its happening all over, cant get away from it.


----------



## Flyersfan

my uncle worked there as a teenager and he has a painting of it in his house.
Didn't like to see it go, but all things have their time


----------



## Flyersfan

remember Lucy in Margate
and anybody remember Grants department store


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Yep*

Grants, Two Guys, Bamberger's etc.


Better yet.......The Play Pen and The Penalty Box:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## bassZooKa

Flyersfan said:


> remember Lucy in Margate
> and anybody remember Grants department store


i do believe lucy is still there


----------



## lipyanker

*gables and kellys*

hey dogg,

the penalty box in ww great bands remember the 5 cent beers at Gables and kellys in margate?:beer: :beer:


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Can't say that I can*

Didn't make it to those. I can remember lines going around the block in both directions waiting to get into the Shamrock Cafe.


----------



## fishhead

RuddeDogg said:


> Grants, Two Guys, Bamberger's etc.
> 
> 
> Better yet.......The Play Pen and The Penalty Box:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


ahhhhh ... the Play Pen ... in my decadent youth     

No longer ... gotta fish :fishing:


----------



## fishhead

... and remember Washington St before they turned it into a "mall"? Gotta say that this was one change for the better


----------



## Flyersfan

Remember the Harbor Inn, how about the first waterslide in Wildwood, just before the bridge.
It was made of concrete and you had to use pads to prevent from getting ripped up.opcorn:
Remember Gold nugget Mine ride on Hunt's pier
Hell remember Hunt's pier?opcorn:


----------



## fishhead

... what was that little bar in Wildwood (north of the center of town) where they had a jukebox mostly Sinatra 45's ? Long rows of tables mostly, a bar to the left ... you could dance on the tables and nobody would "bounce" you  

Ruddedogg ... you old enough to remember that one


----------



## lipyanker

*now i'll show my age*

; the diving horse in atlantic city at the steele pier you guys remember thatopcorn:


----------



## 1fishinmusician

RuddeDogg said:


> Grants, Two Guys, Bamberger's etc.
> 
> 
> Better yet.......The Play Pen and The Penalty Box:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


Ah yes, two of my favorite clubs back in the day, I remember going to em but only have jaded memories of leavin  :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## fishhead

fishhead said:


> ... what was that little bar in Wildwood (north of the center of town) where they had a jukebox mostly Sinatra 45's ? Long rows of tables mostly, a bar to the left ... you could dance on the tables and nobody would "bounce" you
> 
> Ruddedogg ... you old enough to remember that one


the answer came to me during dinner last evening ... The Bolero was the name ... I think Frank even made an appearance or two there!


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Yep*

The Bolero is stil there. Rebuilt, really nice. Owned by a guy named Wally. He is one of the biggest sponsors of the Harlet Bike Week down here.


----------



## Smooth Dogfish

*Lucy lives!*



Flyersfan said:


> remember Lucy in Margate
> and anybody remember Grants department store


Lucy the Elephant is still there and has been restored by a private group. Took my daughter to see her last spring. You can take a tour inside her again. Nice spot to take the little ones on a slow weekend.


----------



## rgking03

*Time Dating Yourself*



lipyanker said:


> ; the diving horse in atlantic city at the steele pier you guys remember thatopcorn:


I remember my grandfather telling me about that one when I was 6yrs old and he was 14 when he seen it!!   Or was that back when Hoffa was still alive..


----------



## al bundy

*$.50 cent nite*

$.50 cent nite every wenaday at the( pently box) in wildwood
but my favort memorie of those was THE DEATH OF DISCO  
and the london ale house with (i think it was witness) ?? and there jethro tull show.

yeee haaa:beer: :beer: 
ah yes and the walers cove and free pizza nite.
those where the days. 
gone but not forgotten.


----------



## fishhead

al bundy said:


> $.50 cent nite every wenaday at the( pently box) in wildwood
> but my favort memorie of those was THE DEATH OF DISCO
> and the london ale house with (i think it was witness) ?? and there jethro tull show.
> 
> yeee haaa:beer: :beer:
> ah yes and the walers cove and free pizza nite.
> those where the days.
> gone but not forgotten.


Witness doing the Tull show ... awesome ... they also played occasionally over near the Stardust sometimes ... maybe one block or so closer to the beach ... can't remember the name of that place ... was pretty small and on a corner.


----------



## RuddeDogg

*That was*

Probably Phil & Eddies which was called The Surf Tavern and it changed hands again but I cant remember the name.


----------



## 1fishinmusician

*Musically speakin, those were the days.....*

I remember seein quite a few bands back then who went on to the bigtime like Skid Row, Warrant, and John Cafferty & Beaver Brown @ The Playpen and Hall & Oates @ Gloria's in CM. Seein Buddy Rich @ The London Ale House was another memorable night. Witness was definitely a cool cover band as was Egdon Heath, Syn, Magnum, and The Cape May Diamonds. I believe losin that music scene was a big factor in the decline of WW.


----------



## al bundy

*Small World*

SOUNDS LIKE WE BEEN :beer: TOGETHER BEFOR.
WHAT WAS THE NAME OF THE SMALL PLACE WITH THE COUNTRY TUNES???
WHEN YOU WENT THE BAR WAS ON THE WRIGHT SIDE.
ONLY HAD ABOUT 25 SEETS AT THE BAR.
THE REST WHERE TABLES. THERE WHERE A FEW MORE TABLES AFTHER YOU WENT UP 8 OR NINE STEEPS.
GOD THOSE WHERE THE DAYS.

P.S. I WORKED THE DOOR AT A FEW PLACES BACK THEN. SPENT TWO YEARS WORKING THE MANER BAR ON 25ST. IN N.WW ACROSSET FROM THE THUNDERBIRD.
WE HAD $.05 BEER :beer: NITE WEDS AND SUNDAYS.
GOLDFISH WAS THE BAND ON THOSE NITES AND
ONLY A $4.00 COVER
DOSE ANYBODY REMEMBER GOING TO (CURCH) ON SUNDAYS AT ST. ANTHONEY'S ????
ALSO NONE AS TONEY'S BAR  THEY OPEND AT 6:AM WE WOULD GO THERE AFTER WE CLOSED.


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Well*

Phil & Eddies was called Phil & Eddies Surf club which was in the Biltmore Hotel at Cedar/Atlantic aves. It burt down andthey reuilt.

Then ya had the The Rainbow at Spicer/Pacific. 

the 50's club at Garfield/Pacific where Chubby Checker got his start. There was always a red 57 chevy that they gave away during dance contests. 

Then there was the London Ale House at Pine/Pacific,

The Pennwood hotel and bar at Garfield/New Jersey, 

Johnny's Bar at Andrews/Park and the

7 Seas at Burke/New Jersey. 

They sure as hell don't make them like the use to. 

BTW does anyone remember when the boardwalk was on Atlantic ave? That's taken it back a ways!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1fishinmusician

*Rock all night, fish all day.....*

Sounds like we all musta crossed paths at one time or another. Beef n Beer was another place I remember, I believe there was 2 of em. Sometimes I wonder how I did it, rock and party all night, sleep for like 2 hours, then fish all day and start over, ah to be young again Yep Dogg I do remember the old WW boardwalk as I also remember when CM had a real boardwalk. I remember both of the previous CM convention halls, the first one looked kinda like the Alamo. I was in CM for both the 62' and 66' storms, what a mess they were. :beer: :fishing: :beer: :fishing:


----------



## fishhead

... and remember when CM ended at 1st avenue rather than 2nd ... pieces of tile and brick washed up on the beaches for many years


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Yep*

Just ask people who really know Cape May where South Cape May is. You can still see the rail road tracks at low tide sometimes.


----------



## al bundy

*viagera*

remeber when you dident need VIAGERA!!!
well i dont need it but you know what i meen.:beer: but i guss thats why i fish so much


----------



## fishhead

South Cape May ... hmmm, was that on the site of the Magnesite plant? What's that you may ask ... well there was a plant at Sunset Beach (just west of Cape May point) where they used to extract magnesium from sea water and return a milky white water back into the bay through a large pipe next to Sunset beach ... I read somewhere that this was a tidal creek area known as South Cape May in the first half of the 1900's


----------



## 1fishinmusician

South Cape May was located between 2nd Ave. in CM and the lighthouse in CMP.


----------



## trout-r-us

I haven't been up that way in over 30 years. Can someone tell me if the Ugly Mug is still in Cape May?


----------



## trout-r-us

How about Dot Spot in West Wildwood?


----------



## 1fishinmusician

The Ugly Mug was still there as of last summer, it's been under different management for quite some time now. The original owner Sammy Kahn died about 8 years ago. I know theres the Hot Spot in Wildwood, not sure bout Dot Spot.


----------



## fishhead

Another piece of history for the cape ... the "ding dong bridge" and we kids used to call it  

It was a bridge that had a bell like ding-dong sound sort of like at RR crossings ... it would take 10 minutes or more to open and close to let fishing boats through the canal leading to the bayside. It was replaced (1970's?) by the bridge that is there now which is a fairly tall one ... somewhat smaller than the main bridge leading into the marina area of CM.


----------



## fishhead

Every kid love ice cream, right  

Well, remember the little place in the middle of nowhere half way out the road to Sunset Beach where the sunken cement ship is?

The Outpost  

If you were a kid back then and you went past it on the way to Sunset beach or CM point, then there was an excellent chance you'd get mom & dad to stop for ice cream on the way back home


----------



## fishhead

Oh, and fishing off the second avenue jetty in CM ... what's that you say, that's the surfers beach  

Well, a long time ago you could cast from that jetty towards CM point .. even from just a few feet away from the little restaurant on the noth side of the street  ... yep, and there was some deep water there, but now that where the "beach tag cops" sit on a chair in the DRY sand.


----------



## 1fishinmusician

Ah yes, the ol canal bridges, remember waitin at both of em, used to be the same type goin into CM which was replaced by a high bridge in the early 60's. I had many a soft ice cream at The Outpost, now it's a birder's parking area. I remember all the cattle grazin around it, really gave it that western feel. Fishin off 2nd Ave. used to be awesome, there was a great tog hole off the end and great flounder fishin in, "The Cove".


----------



## bryanorosz

Fishhead,

I remember you and I fishing that jetty yeeears ago. Thats where you introduced me to the white Bucktail while fishing at night. :fishing:


----------



## RuddeDoggswoman

*the dot spot*

the dot spot is no longer it had changed hands a few time then no to long ago went the way of the condos alot of things have changed here anyone remember the trollies on pacific ave my great grand father was a conductor on them also the boardwalk on atlantic ave my family has a long history here my grandmother moved here when she was 5 and that was in 1922 theres alot se told me and some things i remember from growing up there i was 4 when we moved back to wildwood and thats where i lived all my life things have going to the politics and it sucks but have a lot of good memories


----------



## plove53

:fishing: -


----------



## Flyersfan

anybody have any Villas memories, my family has roots there going back to the 30's

Remember the trick shop on Bayshore Road, we called it the Wooden Indian shop


----------



## fishhead

Villas memories, let me count them:

1) The general store on Bayshore Ave with rows and rows of jars of penny and 2cent candies
2) The gas station on Bayshore Ave run by a guy we dubbed "old smiley" who had a spider monkey in a cage in the office.
3) The old "button factory" on Fulling Mill rd where we kids would scrounge for button rejects behind the buildings.
4) the smell of the bay, particularly when the horseshoe crabs had spawned and were dead on the shoreline :--| 
5) The big family seafood restaurant right on the bay ... the name escapes me now .. always had a great piano player! Closed at least 10 yrs ago.
6) The long trailroad tracks that ran out into the bay to launch and retrieve boats at low tide.
7) The mini-golf at the end of Greenwood Ave.
8) The great ice cream parlor a block west of Greenwood on Bayshore.
9) The great comic book and hobby shop a block east of Greenwood on Bayshore

I grew up on Greenwood Ave ... grandparents had a house there so we kids went there for the summer every year


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Lets see*

1) The villas 5 & 10 which still stands today at the corner of Bayshore/New York.

2)????????

3) The button factory which still stands but is vaccant. 

4)Bay is still the same

5)Layres Dutch Kitchen which burnt down due to arson. 

6)Jacksons pier which became Lezczynski's Pier 

7)?????????

8)?????????

9)??????????


----------



## fishhead

... fishing from the top of the bunker at CMP state park ... I remember a guy fishing on the right corner and using a big bobber and crab to get really nice weakies ... 10 lbers (or more?) if I'm guessing correctly ... he caught them to sell to restaurants and guarded his corner like an MP


----------



## 1fishinmusician

*The Villas*

I've always thought of the Villas as a unique and at times very strange place. My brother and I owned a house on E. Del. Pkwy. from 85 til 02 and had many a great time there. Spent many a night playin music and partyin at Mae's Saloon (originally The Pirates Den and now Jake's), had to love that 5am liquor license. One of the oddities that always gave us a laugh was the old bathtubs and urinals used in front yards as planters, only in the Villas.


----------



## frank2660

I remember the diving horse at ac also seeing the penguins in some front window ww was great long time ago


----------



## fishhead

1fishinmusician said:


> One of the oddities that always gave us a laugh was the old bathtubs and urinals used in front yards as planters, only in the Villas.


LOL ... it's amazing how many of those porcelain bathroom objects adorn the front yards there ... I've got a pic of one somewhere ... couldn't resist


----------



## fishhead

Remember ...

- The gas station on Bayshore Rd in the Villas where the owner had a monkey in a cage in his office?

- The sound of the "ding dong" bridge

- When you were allowed under the Cape May boardwalk ... got a lot of spending money crawling around under there.

- Hagy's Beach Service

- The July "treasure hunt" on the beach in Cape May where they hid (buried in the sand) little metal treasure chests with prizes in them

- When you could walk along the inlet all the way to the inlet jetty

- When the sunken ship still looked like a ship

- Big weakies off the right corner of "the bunker"

- Needing footwear at Poverty beach because it was almost all shell covered

- Chatting with Mr. Morrow

- Catching minnows in Lily Lake


----------

